# I have gourmet coffee beans for sale.



## JuanECU (Aug 20, 2020)

Dear all,

I would like to know where and how could I sell few Kgs. of a fantastic gourmet coffee beans.

I have just arrived from my country Ecuador in South America, and I brought roasted coffee beans from my friends's farm. It has win golden cup in Ecuador few year ago.

I have been a barista for many years in London, and I tried many different coffees, so that is why I consider my friends's as one of the great coffees I tried, is medium roast, creamy and smooth full of flavor, belief me.

Please any advise on how to import the bags, or where I could find the process?

Many thanks in advance.


----------

